# Lyoto Machida: "I have the desire of fighting Brock Lesnar, who is haunting.



## Nos5 (Oct 11, 2007)

I would love to see this match up. Ultimate strength against technique battle.

http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-new...lf-against-Brock-Lesnar,-who-is-haunting.html


----------



## UsqueAdFinem (Sep 5, 2009)

Machida wanting to fight Lesnar has been known for awhile now.

With that being said, Machida wins by unanimous decision.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

> "I have the personal desire of testing myself against Brock Lesnar, who is haunting. He's a monster of strength, but is technical too. My tactic would be to keep him at distance, not to let him get a hold on me. Otherwise the punishment would be enormous."
> 
> -UFC light heavyweight champion Lyoto Machida reiterates and expounds upon comments he made last month stating his desire to face current UFC heavyweight champion Brock Lesnar.
> 
> ...


Please quote the text when you link articles, it just makes it easier for people to read.

Also, I'd pay to see it, but Brock would eventually grab Machida and it would get bad for Machida from there.


----------



## UsqueAdFinem (Sep 5, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> Please quote the text when you link articles, it just makes it easier for people to read.
> 
> Also, I'd pay to see it, but Brock would eventually grab Machida and it would get bad for Machida from there.


How does someone simply "grab" Machida?

Machida's fight with Ortiz is enough to make me believe that he will counter Lesnar all fight and just frustrate him for a decision.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

"My tactic would be to keep him at distance, not to let him get a hold on me. Otherwise the punishment would be enormous." - LOLZ...

So many intriguing matchups! If they UFC did these special exhibition matches it would nullify the "The Hulk" tourneys/fights that Dream does. Except this is very much a legitimate show rather than circus freak show.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

UsqueAdFinem said:


> How does someone simply "grab" Machida?
> 
> Machida's fight with Ortiz is enough to make me believe that he will counter Lesnar all fight and just frustrate him for a decision.


Ortiz is a 205 guy who isn't nearly as big or strong as Lesnar. If Lesnar grabs Machida(he will at some point, don't kid yourself), Machida will not be able to get away. Lesnar is too big, too strong, and has solid wrestling to go with that size and strength.

I'm one of the biggest Machida fans there are on this board or any board, and even I know this fight is ridiculous.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Machida is a top notch counter fighter but does he have enough power to knock Lesnar out? 

He isn't even that powerful at LHW yet alone punching someone the size and thickness of Brock.

I think if Lesnar wanted to he could bull rush Machida and then take him down. He might eat a few good shots but I just don't think Machida could stop him.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah the UFC should have an event where they match up all these guys that talk about matchups like this that one or both fighters and every mma fan would love to see such as... machida vs. lesnar... a. silva vs. mir... i don't know you guys help me think of some more so we can build the best card ever =]


----------



## TimeStalker (Sep 6, 2009)

UsqueAdFinem said:


> How does someone simply "grab" Machida?
> 
> Machida's fight with Ortiz is enough to make me believe that he will counter Lesnar all fight and just frustrate him for a decision.


Ortiz=\/=Lesnar.

Brock takes Lyoto down. Lyoto never gets back up. End of fight.


----------



## UsqueAdFinem (Sep 5, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> Ortiz is a 205 guy who isn't nearly as big or strong as Lesnar. If Lesnar grabs Machida(he will at some point, don't kid yourself), Machida will not be able to get away. Lesnar is too big, too strong, and has solid wrestling to go with that size and strength.
> 
> I'm one of the biggest Machida fans there are on this board or any board, and even I know this fight is ridiculous.


Good points, but I will take technique over Lesnar's power anyday. Don't make the Mir argument either, Mir was dumb in their second fight and didn't do as much as he could have.

I believe Machida can keep it standing. Lesnar is still green and Machida has been training and doing point fighting since he was a little kid. Machida can circle around him all day, and Lesnar doesn't have the kind of striking to pose a threat to Machida. If Lesnar can't back him into the cage then wrestling isn't going to help Lesnar.

I would like to see this fight, I don't think it's ridiculous at all. It's a pretty intriguing fight and I think it would be a great test for Machida.

Dragon = the best fighter in the world. I completely think that he will retire undefeated and the greatest fighter in MMA history.



TimeStalker said:


> Ortiz=\/=Lesnar.
> 
> Brock takes Lyoto down. Lyoto never gets back up. End of fight.


Read above. Lesnar can't take Lyoto down at will.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

UsqueAdFinem said:


> Good points, but I will take technique over Lesnar's power anyday. Don't make the Mir argument either, Mir was dumb in their second fight and didn't do as much as he could have.
> 
> I believe Machida can keep it standing. Lesnar is still green and Machida has been training and doing point fighting since he was a little kid. Machida can circle around him all day, and Lesnar doesn't have the kind of striking to pose a threat to Machida. If Lesnar can't back him into the cage then wrestling isn't going to help Lesnar.
> 
> ...


Um, no, Machida can't "circle around him all day", almost everyone Machida has fought has gotten close to him at some point. In fact, a wrestler(Ortiz) actually had Machida in his hands multiple times in that fight, it's just Machida was able to avoid the takedown and overpower Tito in the clinch. Lesnar would get his hands on Machida, and from there Machida will be beaten down. 

Lesnar is, in fact, still green, yet this green Lesnar put Randy on his back, Mir on his back, Herring on his back. All big, strong guys and one(Randy) being a great wrestler himself. Machida would be taken down, and he would be stopped there.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

FiReMaN11d7 said:


> Yeah the UFC should have an event where they match up all these guys that talk about matchups like this that one or both fighters and every mma fan would love to see such as... machida vs. lesnar... a. silva vs. mir... i don't know you guys help me think of some more so we can build the best card ever =]


I've always wanted to see Sean Sherk or BJ vs any HW. No joke...vintage UFC 1 like fights. Technique vs size. Unfortunately the game has evolved so much now that it would extremely tough. Guess that's what the Undisputed video game is for...lolz. 

For real though seriously think A. Silva or Machida has a strong chance against Brock. Especially Machida he's very good at utilizing the opponent's momentum against em. He does have a sumo wrestling pedigree. 

BTW: Anybody ever watch Mad Dog Macias vs Severn...


----------



## turbohall (Aug 6, 2009)

Gracie proved in the early UFC days that size dont matter, I like Brock I am one of the biggest fans. I mean Brock is tough and fast so he would be moving like a LHW with the power of a HW. I think he would beat Machida.

Punching power plays a big part in fights, but if anyone catches someone just right with there jaw opened a little they can knock them out. So with that being said anybody can knock anybody out.

I would rather see Machida and Silva fight each other first, I know Silva said he would fight him. So how can one of these guys claim to be the best P4P, unless they fight each other.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Machida would just counter the whole time and if Lesnar ever gets a hold of him it's all over..

That big gorilla would just ground and pound Machida..


----------



## TimeStalker (Sep 6, 2009)

UsqueAdFinem said:


> Good points, but I will take technique over Lesnar's power anyday. Don't make the Mir argument either, Mir was dumb in their second fight and didn't do as much as he could have.
> 
> I believe Machida can keep it standing. Lesnar is still green and Machida has been training and doing point fighting since he was a little kid. Machida can circle around him all day, and Lesnar doesn't have the kind of striking to pose a threat to Machida. If Lesnar can't back him into the cage then wrestling isn't going to help Lesnar.
> 
> ...



What a load of horseshit. I hope you are joking with this post little man, because if not than we're gonna have issues here.

No, Machida won't run around Lesnar in circles. Ortiz got close to Machida and clinched with him. Sokoudjou took him down, as did Nakamura WHILE firing a wild hook that connected. It is ludicrous to say that Lesnar wouldn't get Machida down at some point and go all donkey kong on his head.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

turbohall said:


> Gracie proved in the early UFC days that size dont matter, .


He proved it doesn't matter when the skill difference between two fighters is massive. Gracie was fighting clowns for the most part and he even had trouble with them when they were big enough (Kimo). Machida is much more skilled than Lesnar but I don't think he is skilled enough to overcome the size difference. The weight classes are there for a reason, so we can see who is more skilled and not just who is bigger and stronger.


----------



## UsqueAdFinem (Sep 5, 2009)

TimeStalker said:


> What a load of horseshit. I hope you are joking with this post little man, because if not than we're gonna have issues here.
> 
> No, Machida won't run around Lesnar in circles. Ortiz got close to Machida and clinched with him. Sokoudjou took him too down too, as did Nakamura WHILE firing a wild hook that connected. It is ludicrous to say that Lesnar wouldn't get Machida down at some point and go all donkey kong on his head.


I knew you were a troll. There had to be a reason you are red. Are you mad that I chose Machida over your man crush Lesnar?

I just typed a few paragraphs and lost it all because of an error, but basically what I said is...

1. Machida is more technical than Lesnar.

2. Machida has more technique and knowledge.

3. If Couture can give Lesnar some trouble and even get up, Machida surely could.

4. At this point in their careers, there is no question that Machida could beat Lesnar. Who knows what the future will bring though.

5. I know Machida can't throw Lesnar around and shrug his takedown attempts off like he did Ortiz, but Lesnar wouldn't have an easy time getting him to the ground, I can assure you that.

And for the hell of it, 6. Lesnar sucks and I am embarassed to have him as my heavyweight champion. War Carwin.


----------



## TimeStalker (Sep 6, 2009)

UsqueAdFinem said:


> I knew you were a troll. There had to be a reason you are red. Are you mad that I chose Machida over your man crush Lesnar?
> 
> I just typed a few paragraphs and lost it all because of an error, but basically what I said is...
> 
> ...


I was working on a long, point-by-point post, but I erased it because it's not worth the effort.
I'll just say this -- that was one of the worst posts I've had the displeasure of reading. Each sentence is complete and utter garbage.
I'm embarrassed for you for having written it, but more embarrassed for everyone who had to read it. And you call me a troll. Good day.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Call me crazy but i think machida can beat lesnar...plus i would love to see this it would be the closest thing to fedor vs lesnar.


----------



## UsqueAdFinem (Sep 5, 2009)

TimeStalker said:


> I was working on a long, point-by-point post, but I erased it because it's not worth the effort.
> I'll just say this -- that was one of the worst posts I've had the displeasure of reading. Each sentence is complete and utter garbage.
> I'm embarrassed for you for having written it, but more embarrassed for everyone who had to read it. And you call me a troll. Good day.


By saying you disagree with the points I made, you are saying that Lesnar is far more knowledgable and skilled than Machida is. Lesnar would have the easiest time in the world taking Machida down and stopping him, that it wouldn't even be a competition.

I'm not here to argue with you, but that is a complete fail.


----------



## turbohall (Aug 6, 2009)

UsqueAdFinem said:


> I knew you were a troll. There had to be a reason you are red. Are you mad that I chose Machida over your man crush Lesnar?
> 
> I just typed a few paragraphs and lost it all because of an error, but basically what I said is...
> 
> ...


Are you one who cant stand a WWE type person came to a real fighting brand and won? I would say there or more WWE type of people who can fight in real life they just going where the money is, Brock quit WWE because it was not allowing him to have a life. Randy got up from Brock because Randy is a great wrestler, Machida would not be able to get up, he would end up laying there like Mir waiting for a submission to land in his lap. If Brock could use the moves of a fake wrestler he would just toss Machida around like a rag doll, but you cant do that type of stuff in UFC, so Brock takes him down and just GNP, uses what works to win. You may not like how he wins but he wins. I like Machida but dont see him beating Brock. But you never know in a fight anything can happen I mean heck Brock could blow his knee out or have staph.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

UsqueAdFinem said:


> I knew you were a troll. There had to be a reason you are red. Are you mad that I chose Machida over your man crush Lesnar?
> 
> I just typed a few paragraphs and lost it all because of an error, but basically what I said is...
> 
> ...


1. In most things yes, in wrestling I wouldn't be so sure.
2. And Lesnar has more size and power which is a benefit.
3. I'm pretty confident that Randy is a better wrestler than Machida.
4. There is always a chance that someone could beat someone and this is definitely not a sure win kind of fight.
5. But it very well could happen.
6. Is this why you're so such Machida would definitely win? I hope you are looking at this without bias.

Personally I pick Lesnar because as elusive as Machida is I don't see him keeping the distance, and I don't see him preventing a taken down. Sure if he can do it then Machida could win by out pointing Lesnar but I just don't think thats the likely outcome.


----------



## TimeStalker (Sep 6, 2009)

UsqueAdFinem said:


> By saying you disagree with the points I made, you are saying that Lesnar is far more knowledgable and skilled than Machida is. Lesnar would have the easiest time in the world taking Machida down and stopping him, that it wouldn't even be a competition.
> 
> I'm not here to argue with you, but that is a complete fail.


What I am saying is that If a natural 185'er like Nakamura, a 205'er in Ortiz, and a short but stocky powerhouse like Sokoudjou got close to Machida and got him to the floor, what do you think Lesnar would do if they clinched?

Now if Brock telegraphs his shot and bullrushes him, Machida has a 50/50 of escaping it.

Brock isn't a joke btw. Keep on hating him you fruitcake. He's gonna be Champ for a long time by the looks of it.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

I said this before in a Anderson Silva VS Brock Lesnar thread, think it still applies here.

Size and strength will win you titles, technique will make you a legend.

Lyoto wins this fight.


----------



## UsqueAdFinem (Sep 5, 2009)

turbohall said:


> Are you one who cant stand a WWE type person came to a real fighting brand and won? I would say there or more WWE type of people who can fight in real life they just going where the money is, Brock quit WWE because it was not allowing him to have a life. Randy got up from Brock because Randy is a great wrestler, Machida would not be able to get up, he would end up laying there like Mir waiting for a submission to land in his lap. If Brock could use the moves of a fake wrestler he would just toss Machida around like a rag doll, but you cant do that type of stuff in UFC, so Brock takes him down and just GNP, uses what works to win. You may not like how he wins but he wins. I like Machida but dont see him beating Brock. But you never know in a fight anything can happen I mean heck Brock could blow his knee out or have staph.


It's not just because he is from the WWE, it's because he is bad for the sport and doesn't know how to carry himself properly. He has brought alot of negative attention the sport. He is talked about alot and brought in positive attention too, don't get me wrong, but his outbursts and outrageous statements have no place in a professional sport like this. Just look at how he acts, I don't see how anybody can like him as a person.



dario03 said:


> 1. In most things yes, in wrestling I wouldn't be so sure.
> 2. And Lesnar has more size and power which is a benefit.
> 3. I'm pretty confident that Randy is a better wrestler than Machida.
> 4. There is always a chance that someone could beat someone and this is definitely not a sure win kind of fight.
> ...


Machida is a BJJ black belt, and could fight from his back alot easier than Couture. Wrestling has nothing to do with fighting from your back. Of course Couture is a better wrestler than Machida, there is no doubt, but I guarantee Machida is better off of his back.

I am looking at this fight without bias, like the other guy said, call me crazy but I think Machida would beat him by simply scoring points and evading Lesnar. Machida probably couldn't finish Lesnar, I will admit that.



TimeStalker said:


> What I am saying is that If a natural 185'er like Nakamura, a 205'er in Ortiz, and a short but stocky powerhouse like Sokoudjou got close to Machida and got him to the floor, what do you think Lesnar would do if they clinched?
> 
> Now if Brock telegraphs his shot and bullrushes him, Machida has a 50/50 of escaping it.
> 
> Brock isn't a joke btw. Keep on hating him you fruitcake. He's gonna be Champ for a long time by the looks of it.


When Lesnar realizes that there are plenty of people out there who would outclass him completely and loses, I'll be sure to remember this post and everything else you have said. Better hope Lesnar becomes the best ever and doesn't lose.

I was also wondering, is Lesnar's nutsack warm?



70seven said:


> I said this before in a Anderson Silva VS Brock Lesnar thread, think it still applies here.
> 
> Size and strength will win you titles, technique will make you a legend.
> 
> Lyoto wins this fight.


This!

Damn Lesnar noobs...


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

As much as I would want Machida to win I just can't see him beating Lesnar..

There is no way that Machida can "shrug off" Lesnar's takedowns like he did to Ortiz. You can't compare Ortiz to Lesnar, they are two completely differnet fighters. Lesnar is just way to big and fast for his size..

Machida won't be able to handle it but hey I could be wrong but I just can't see Machida getting it done..


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

UsqueAdFinem said:


> I am looking at this fight without bias, like the other guy said, call me crazy but I think Machida would beat him by simply scoring points and evading Lesnar. Machida probably couldn't finish Lesnar, I will admit that.


Lesnar has a big reach advantage so Machida will have to either throws kicks or move in or allow lesnar to get close in order to hit him, all of which will make it easier for Lesnar to get a takedown. And yeah BJJ black belt is great but Brock does use good wrestling to help prevent that and can GnP Machida.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Alright guys, tone it down a little. Keep it civil.


----------



## UsqueAdFinem (Sep 5, 2009)

LCRaiders said:


> As much as I would want Machida to win I just can't see him beating Lesnar..
> 
> There is no way that Machida can "shrug off" Lesnar's takedowns like he did to Ortiz. You can't compare Ortiz to Lesnar, they are two completely differnet fighters. Lesnar is just way to big and fast for his size..
> 
> Machida won't be able to handle it but hey I could be wrong but I just can't see Machida getting it done..


Ortiz and Rashad are faster fighters than Lesnar.

Lesnar is explosive, I think that's the word people are looking for.


----------



## TimeStalker (Sep 6, 2009)

*"I was also wondering, is Lesnar's nutsack warm?"*


Really? I think you've got the wrong website. Here you go:



A bigger skilled explosive dude will always beat a smaller skilled explosive dude. This isn't the early UFCs.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

...and let's not forget Lesnar's speed, either. I'd like to know how many UFC LHW's can run a 4.7 40. Brock has enormous size and strength, but his reflexes are cat like quick as well. 

Brock is a unique athlete. It's quite a feather in one's cap to say that you took on the biggest, baddest dude on the block. As a matter of fact, even signaling your intent to do so is an enormous sign of courage. 

My prediction is the same however: Brock Lesnar by donkey kong ground 'n pound. :dunno:



Michael Carson said:


> Ortiz is a 205 guy who isn't nearly as big or strong as Lesnar. If Lesnar grabs Machida(he will at some point, don't kid yourself), Machida will not be able to get away. Lesnar is too big, too strong, and has solid wrestling to go with that size and strength.
> 
> I'm one of the biggest Machida fans there are on this board or any board, and even I know this fight is ridiculous.


----------



## UsqueAdFinem (Sep 5, 2009)

TimeStalker said:


> *What a load of horseshit. I hope you are joking with this post little man, because if not than we're gonna have issues here.*


Really? I think you've got the wrong website. Here you go:

http://www.sherdog.net/forums/

I can play that game too my friend.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

TimeStalker said:


> *"I was also wondering, is Lesnar's nutsack warm?"*
> 
> 
> Really? I think you've got the wrong website. Here you go:
> ...


Watch the double posts.

Also, you guys need to start calming it down some. I'm in a really good mood today, let's not get this started. Take it to PM if you want to continue.

As already stated, Machida will be overpowered easily by Lesnars strength and size. It'll be competitive up until the point when Lesnar grabs him, from there, he will take Machida down and end it.


----------



## TimeStalker (Sep 6, 2009)

UsqueAdFinem said:


> Really? I think you've got the wrong website. Here you go:
> 
> http://www.sherdog.net/forums/
> 
> I can play that game too my friend.


Your points were pure nuthuggery and biased toward Lyoto because he is your favorite fighter. Look at your sig.

I just speak the truth and point out the flaws in your posts. There is nothing troll worthy about what I typed. Brock is far from being my favorite fighter. Not even close.

You know what. Its worthless. I don't want to get banned over this so I'll let it slide.


----------



## jennathebenda (Jul 24, 2009)

I love the people calling Lesnar out that will probaly never fight him. Lesnar is to big and strong for lyoto.


----------



## UsqueAdFinem (Sep 5, 2009)

Why are people so close minded?

Everybody these days, people in general, seem to think that if a person is big and has power, that they can beat anybody at anything. That isn't the case.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Lesnar 1st round tko via GnP.

Machida has a 74" reach. Brock Lesnar has an 81" reach. Lesnar would take Machida down and pound him out. Lesnar is more explosive and quicker than Tito and Rashad and is a better wrestler. So what if Machida is a BJJ black belt. It became very evident in the Mir fight that Lesnar has learned how to control someone. Machida would come into the fight about 20 lbs lighter than Mir. Chest on chest, there is no way Machida is getting up. Also, Machida will not be shrugging off Lesnar's clinch nor takedowns like he did to Tito.

The fight is a superfight, but a superfight that should stay in the dreams of many. The fight if it were to happen would be over fast and be very ugly. We have weight classes for a reason.


----------



## TimeStalker (Sep 6, 2009)

Blitzz said:


> Lesnar 1st round tko via GnP.
> 
> Machida has a 74" reach. Brock Lesnar has an 81" reach. Lesnar would take Machida down and pound him out. Lesnar is more explosive and quicker than Tito and Rashad and is a better wrestler. So what if Machida is a BJJ black belt. It became very evident in the Mir fight that Lesnar has learned how to control someone. Machida would come into the fight about 20 lbs lighter than Mir. Chest on chest, there is no way Machida is getting up. Also, Machida will not be shrugging off Lesnar's clinch nor takedowns like he did to Tito.
> 
> The fight is a superfight, but a superfight that should stay in the dreams of many. The fight if it were to happen would be over fast and be very ugly. We have weight classes for a reason.


Congratulations! You win post of the day! :winner01:

Spot on.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Lesnar via decapitation.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

If any fighter smaller than 225 could do it, it would be Machida or Anderson. They both have the evasiveness, combined with phenomenal striking, to stay away, and pick him apart. 

I actually kind of curious if Anderson and Machida would completely ignore kicks against Brock, for fear of Brock catching it and taking them down?

I would love to see this fight.

Keep it friendly people. Debate all you want, just don't start insulting each other.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Machida is a top notch counter fighter but does he have enough power to knock Lesnar out?
> 
> He isn't even that powerful at LHW yet alone punching someone the size and thickness of Brock.
> 
> I think if Lesnar wanted to he could bull rush Machida and then take him down. He might eat a few good shots but I just don't think Machida could stop him.


 
Dude is plenty powerful at LHW bro he just straight K/O'd Rashad....oh yeah you forgot that so then I'll remind you of Thiago Silva that was gonna chase him down and K/O him....Wait Lyoto K/O'd him too....Lyoto has plenty of power he used it to toss Tito around the cage for 15mins minus that 28 sec bullshit triangle at the end......




turbohall said:


> Gracie proved in the early UFC days that size dont matter, I like Brock I am one of the biggest fans. I mean Brock is tough and fast so he would be moving like a LHW with the power of a HW. I think he would beat Machida.
> 
> Punching power plays a big part in fights, but if anyone catches someone just right with there jaw opened a little they can knock them out. So with that being said anybody can knock anybody out.
> 
> I would rather see Machida and Silva fight each other first, I know Silva said he would fight him. So how can one of these guys claim to be the best P4P, unless they fight each other.


Different fighting styles in this situation and they do make a difference Lyoto is looking to strike with Brock while Royce was always looking to snap somthing.....



LCRaiders said:


> Machida would just counter the whole time and if Lesnar ever gets a hold of him it's all over..
> 
> That big gorilla would just ground and pound Machida..


Me kinda thinks too.....



Drogo said:


> He proved it doesn't matter when the skill difference between two fighters is massive. Gracie was fighting clowns for the most part and he even had trouble with them when they were big enough (Kimo). Machida is much more skilled than Lesnar but I don't think he is skilled enough to overcome the size difference. The weight classes are there for a reason, so we can see who is more skilled and not just who is bigger and stronger.


Again he was looking to sub them much like Mir was quickly able to do, Machida would be looking to stand and trade and that would be alot harder......



UsqueAdFinem said:


> By saying you disagree with the points I made, you are saying that Lesnar is far more knowledgeable and skilled than Machida is. Lesnar would have the easiest time in the world taking Machida down and stopping him, that it wouldn't even be a competition.
> 
> I'm not here to argue with you, but that is a complete fail.


 
Chill dude and stay civil....




turbohall said:


> Are you one who cant stand a WWE type person came to a real fighting brand and won? I would say there or more WWE type of people who can fight in real life they just going where the money is, Brock quit WWE because it was not allowing him to have a life. Randy got up from Brock because Randy is a great wrestler, Machida would not be able to get up, he would end up laying there like Mir waiting for a submission to land in his lap. If Brock could use the moves of a fake wrestler he would just toss Machida around like a rag doll, but you cant do that type of stuff in UFC, so Brock takes him down and just GNP, uses what works to win. You may not like how he wins but he wins. I like Machida but dont see him beating Brock. But you never know in a fight anything can happen I mean heck Brock could blow his knee out or have staph.


Honestly......leave........I cannot stand people that mention the WWE......for whatever reason......are there guys that could come from there and kick guys asses sure......

SO WHAT!!!! I dont care that Brock came from the WWE I care when people compare the WWE to MMA or the UFC.....


Its bullshit and stupid and is half the reason people argue about Brock.....if a man has talent bring it...leave organizations out of it....

As far as this match-up goes...This is what i love about machida he thrives off getting better. Anyone ever play football and never have hit some one before....

Well at first you suck then you get better and start laying wood.....Lyoto wants to be the best and I'm sure if he felt like a loss to Brock would help better his game in the long run he would take it......

Its a rare form of Honor and Respect that is fundamentally lacking now days in all of us.......


WAR MACHIDA

CC420:thumbsup:


----------



## ejx (Aug 11, 2009)

I said this in a thread about a Spider/Lesnar matchup...if the fight was strictly a standup battle, Machida would wide the floor with Lesnar. However, to say Lesnar wouldn't be able to take down Lyoto is just flat out biased. Brock is not just some muscle head with no lateral quickness, the dude is a freak of nature. He's fast, he's explosive, and ya...kind of a muscle head too. It wouldn't take him long to get Lyoto to the mat, and the only hope he'd have from there is to pray to whatever God he believes in that the ref stands them up.

Machida is crazy good, but the only type of fighter that will be able to beat Brock is one that can neutralize the strength and keep the fight standing up. I'd say this fight ends late first round by TKO...Brock wins.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> Dude is plenty powerful at LHW bro he just straight K/O'd Rashad....oh yeah you forgot that so then I'll remind you of Thiago Silva that was gonna chase him down and K/O him....Wait Lyoto K/O'd him too....Lyoto has plenty of power he used it to toss Tito around the cage for 15mins minus that 28 sec bullshit triangle at the end.....


2 out of 15 fights

Rashad punch wasn't that powerful it just caught him perfectly after he was already very badly dazed.

The Thiago Silva KO of course was a powerful shot because all of Machida's weight was going down on his fist. 

I just don't see him being able to KO Lesnar, if he dazes him Lesnar is going to grab a hold of him and throw him to the ground not stand there swinging with his guard down like Rashad did.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

420atalon said:


> 2 out of 15 fights
> 
> *Rashad punch wasn't that powerful it just caught him perfectly after he was already very badly dazed.*
> 
> ...


 
I'm not saying he can K/O Lesner you stated Machida doesn't have any power and your wrong.....

LOl at the 1st Rashad paragraph.......why was he dazed did he come into the cage that way, how did he end up against the cage, how do you k/o someone if it isn't with one punch????


With a devastating flurry.....WOW:thumbsdown:



Thiago Silva....was he laying on the ground saying "hey Lyoto come get me?" No he was swept there from the clinch and then k/o'd cuz he was exhausted........watch the fights again or watch them for the 1st time.....


i never addressed anything other than your statement he has no power which is just not true....the 2 out of 15 fights is for a reason.....at the beginning of his career its known Lyoto was afraid to use his karate as he was unsure how to employ it....instead he preferred to fight on the ground which got him in alot of trouble with his trainers....

Eventually and if you have been watching over time he has developed the ability to adapt his karate int his MMA and you are enjoying the development before your very eyes.....

I am at least....

CC420


----------



## turbohall (Aug 6, 2009)

CC420 I was not comparing WWE guys to UFC, I know there is a huge difference. I was just saying that a lot of people hate Brock for the reason that he was a fake fighter in WWE and came over and won the HW title in a real fight. They also hate Brock because he talks thrash. I like Brock and think he will be good for a long time, do I think he can be beat, yes, anyone can be beat in this sport that is what makes it so great. I have watched UFC since day 1 and love it. Not a big follower of other MMA brands, but I can talk all day about UFC.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

turbohall said:


> CC420 I was not comparing WWE guys to UFC, I know there is a huge difference. I was just saying that a lot of people hate Brock for the reason that he was a fake fighter in WWE and came over and won the HW title in a real fight. They also hate Brock because he talks thrash. I like Brock and think he will be good for a long time, do I think he can be beat, yes, anyone can be beat in this sport that is what makes it so great. I have watched UFC since day 1 and love it. Not a big follower of other MMA brands, but I can talk all day about UFC.


 
Dude im sorry for the "ventalation" I just wish the WWE thing would go away all together.....just the comparson......this stems from many other Brock threads I doubt you've seen....LOl if you have an extra month you can use the search button and find them......


They will make you cry....

CC420:thumbsup: I dont think Machida would K'O Brock FTR.....

P.S. I hope you know I was totally kdding bout the leave thing.....sending rep


----------



## turbohall (Aug 6, 2009)

I thought you was kidding, I agree with what you are saying on here. I would pick Brock over Machida do to GNP.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> I'm not saying he can K/O Lesner you stated Machida doesn't have any power and your wrong.....


I said



> *He isn't even that powerful at LHW* yet alone punching someone the size and thickness of Brock.


And I think you misinterpreted that. Machida has less knockout power then Rampage, Rashad, Shogun, Liddell etc. He isn't a weakling or anything like that it just is that he doesn't have 1 punch knock out power.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

420atalon said:


> I said
> 
> 
> 
> And I think you misinterpreted that. Machida has less knockout power then Rampage, Rashad, Shogun, Liddell etc. He isn't a weakling or anything like that it just is that he doesn't have *1 punch knock out power*.


 
*sighs*

Okay.....:thumbsup:

CC420


----------



## UsqueAdFinem (Sep 5, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> *sighs*
> 
> Okay.....:thumbsup:
> 
> CC420


----------



## DropYourDroors (Sep 7, 2009)

DropYourDroors said:


>


oh ive been here before. dunc son


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

What the hell did you just say?


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Lyoto via TKO . Never gonna catch Machida Brock... If he did then he might have a chance just like a bear trying to maul a hiker. I don't think he will though, and yes I do think that Machida could KO him. He might have a big thick meathead but enough precision blows and he will go down.

Hopefully the fleet of foot one will elude until the Sasquatch is unconscious at his feet... :thumbsup:

edit: Hmm..what is going on in this thread...


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

The previously banned troll duncanjr was back.


----------



## UsqueAdFinem (Sep 5, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> The previously banned troll duncanjr was back.


Shouldn't have banned him so quickly. I wanted to have some fun with him.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

No sorry, he doesn't deserve to sully our forum. He is a real D-bag.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

UsqueAdFinem said:


> Shouldn't have banned him so quickly. I wanted to have some fun with him.


 
Thats how we keep things flowing here rather than dealing with non sense:thumbsup:

otherwise there have been great points raised by everyone....

CC420


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Peter Griffin has a message to all the inflated egos at Blackhouse....






 

No but seriously, if Lyoto wants a piece of Brock for the challenge to satisfy his samurai spirit, then that's all good, but if Lyoto thinks he's so tight that he needs an opponent like Brock, to quote the late great theologian, Peter Griffin, "stop it."

single post ban! LOL!!! I appreciate the grace allotted to myself for my early douche'baggery


----------



## UsqueAdFinem (Sep 5, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> single post ban! LOL!!! I appreciate the grace allotted to myself for my early douche'baggery


Psst, spread the rep love... :thumb03:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

UsqueAdFinem said:


> Psst, spread the rep love... :thumb03:












and I'm not saying Lyoto isn't one of the most efficient MMA fighters in the UFC, but when you have THAT MUCH of a strength & size advantage AAAANNNND, that size & strength advantage isn't a detriment to speed, you don't need to be a great fighter to win that match, you just need an accident to occur in your favor and it's done. To an extent, strength can send technicality right out the window. You sit on top of someone that much bigger, stronger and more powerful then you, you don't get swept, the guy just decides to stand up and you forcibly comply, furthermore, as I've mentioned before, the Tito fight isn't a good example of a wrestler vs Lyoto's evasiveness, because Tito had to "nail" his TD to bring Lyoto down. Brock wouldn't need to "nail" anything, if he gets a hold of any extremity (of someone 65lbs+ his junior in muscle, thus, force production), it's going to the ground by way of "I'm willing it." If Tito managed to get Lyoto to the ground a couple times (though without much detriment to Lyoto), Brock only needs one time, if even he whiffs a punch, trips and lands on top of Machida3, that would be all she wrote.

Damn, I was trying to refrain from Lesnar nut hugging today.


----------



## Jamal (Aug 20, 2009)

Scrap weightclasses and start the fights Dana.

Seems weight means nothing anymore to guys lol


----------



## UsqueAdFinem (Sep 5, 2009)

Jamal said:


> Scrap weightclasses and start the fights Dana.
> 
> Seems weight means nothing anymore to guys lol


If the UFC went to Japan it could happen.

Think of the openweight possibilities... :eek03:


----------



## PanicDisorder (Sep 6, 2009)

I think Lesner would woop his ass. His ego is bigger then Canada and he can back it up. It would be a interesting fight though.


----------



## Jamal (Aug 20, 2009)

UsqueAdFinem said:


> If the UFC went to Japan it could happen.
> 
> Think of the openweight possibilities... :eek03:


Everyone is moving up or picking guys they wanna fight or calling em out, **** it just let em fight.

What happens if Machida beats Lesnar? Dan Henderson of Pride is Lyoto Machida of UFC lol


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't know if they would hold a open weight fight in Japan if they went. Sure they could but would they want to? Also would the athletic commissions hold any ill will toward them? (I would guess not but I do wonder?)


----------



## UsqueAdFinem (Sep 5, 2009)

Jamal said:


> Everyone is moving up or picking guys they wanna fight or calling em out, **** it just let em fight.
> 
> What happens if Machida beats Lesnar? Dan Henderson of Pride is Lyoto Machida of UFC lol


If Machida beat Lesnar, Lesnar would probably quit. I'm sure Machida would most likely retire too. That is, if Lesnar is still on top of the heavyweight division. I say save heavyweight for Machida until after he cleans out the light heavy's and is nearing the end of his career.

Dana did say that they are looking at doing an event in Japan in 2010, so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Lyoto by KO in the 1st.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

wukkadb said:


> Lyoto by KO in the 1st.


LOL!!! I love it. Whether you're serious or not, it still made me laugh. Hilarious avi by the way


----------



## UsqueAdFinem (Sep 5, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> LOL!!! I love it.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

UsqueAdFinem said:


>


"Very naaaas"


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

"Otherwise the punishment would be enormous." Classic.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

LOL @ the people who actually think Lyoto would win this.

People are forgetting that this fight is taking place in a closed cage, not an open field. Open field...yeah, Machida dances around him and might win a decision. Cage? In 15-25 minutes, at some point or another, Brock WILL get a hold of Machida. At this point, it is all over. There are a few things to remember here.

1) Machida doesn't have 1 punch KO power, Brock won't hesitate to get inside. 

2) Machida isn't any more threatening on the ground than Frank Mir, who Brock destroyed. 

3) Machida is great at eluding people, but can be and has been taken down by much lesser wrestlers than Brock (who is a beast of a wrestler, and probably the best in the HW division). 

4) Brock isn't some slow retard like Hong Man Choi or other freakshows, he is freakishly fast and agile and could easily chase Machida where ever he goes.

5) On the ground, Machida simply WILL NOT be able to get back up and won't threaten off his back. Once he gets there, he'll get beaten up and the fight will be stopped. 

So yeah, Brock wins this when ever he takes Machida down. Which would in all likelihood happen in the opening minutes of round 1. Brock via TKO stoppage in round 1.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Holy shit, it's a Bigfoot!

That's what Machida would be saying if he went up against Brock. Brock would bigfoot slam him through the mat.

This is coming from a Machida lover.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Where's the Chupacabra love?

And don't say, "In my bedroom, baby."


----------



## whynotme (May 26, 2009)

lol'ed at ppl judging fight just by their keyboard

I think Lyoto would win, 51%


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

For people who are saying that Lesnar won't be able to get a hold of Machida, they are wrong. Ortiz was able to get a hold of Machida but was unable to get him down. I really doubt Lesnar will have the same kind of problem since he will outweigh him by several pounds.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

I would rather see Machida vs. CC or, Kongo or Dos Santos than Machida vs. Lesnar. That match up is horrible for Machida. 
Randy, Mir and Herring are each bigger than Machida with better or equal ground game with Machida and all 3 got taken down pretty much whenever Brock wanted to. As Mir said NO-ONE can prevent those take downs and Machida for sure isn't an exception.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

whynotme said:


> *lol'ed at ppl judging fight just by their keyboard*
> 
> I think Lyoto would win, 51%


What does this mean?


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

the dragon is my second fave fighter after the spider, so yall know i'm on his sack too... that being said, brock would put him into the E.R. 

the thing is I'd want brock to lose i'm no fan of his, but i'm gonna go with logic, brock is not just a lump of meat with no skill, he has serious wrestling skills and power, weight and speed to back back it up, im sure lyoto could dodge the take down longer than most, but i doube he'd shrug it off


----------



## TimeStalker (Sep 6, 2009)

whynotme said:


> lol'ed at ppl judging fight just by their keyboard
> 
> I think Lyoto would win, 51%












(Meant as a joke guys)


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Biowza said:


> What does this mean?


 
He is being sarcastic Bio......you off all people should recognize this behavior......

See how I did that there with some sarcasim....

CC420


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Whatever the ins and outs of it. Who wins where and how...

The fact that Machida wants to fight Brock. I mean, how much does that rock?! I get the impression that if it wasn't such an absurd idea, he wouldn't be interested. What a nutter. I love him.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Brock vs Lyoto GIF











I kid, I kid :thumb02:


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

So... The fans are going to spear Brock and kill him after the event? Sweet deal


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh, that wacky quirky Machida!

It's just insane enough that I think he could do it.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow, apparently Brock is invincible now. Everytime a serious P4P fighter says they want to fight him, all anyone can picture is the Mir fight.


This fight is easy in my mind. Perhaps the best striker, evader, and wrestler (sumo) with submission skills in MMA history vs. a one dimensional wrestler with lousy striking and a submission loss?


Come on you guys, don't let that one Mir fight fool you. This guy isn't unbeatable (4-1 cough) and Lyoto would tool him. Randy could stuff his take downs and get back up, Lyoto would do the same if he even got touched. Plus Brock's chin is looking pretty weak, a really bad thing against someone like Lyoto.


----------



## turbohall (Aug 6, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Wow, apparently Brock is invincible now. Everytime a serious P4P fighter says they want to fight him, all anyone can picture is the Mir fight.
> 
> 
> This fight is easy in my mind. Perhaps the best striker, evader, and wrestler (sumo) with submission skills in MMA history vs. a one dimensional wrestler with lousy striking and a submission loss?
> ...


Let me ask who has tested his chin? Yea Mir rocked him with a double Knee but other then that has not seen his chin get tested so how can you say he has a weak chin. Lyoto cant wrestle near as good as Randy so he would get taken down. Could he get back up who knows, I doubt it. I would love to see the fight just so if Lyoto won he could be really called the greatest P4P fighter since he has not lost, unlike A. Silva who has 4 loses and everyone calls him the greatest P4P.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

turbohall said:


> Let me ask who has tested his chin? Yea Mir rocked him with a double Knee but other then that has not seen his chin get tested so how can you say he has a weak chin. Lyoto cant wrestle near as good as Randy so he would get taken down. Could he get back up who knows, I doubt it. I would love to see the fight just so if Lyoto won he could be really called the greatest P4P fighter since he has not lost, unlike A. Silva who has 4 loses and everyone calls him the greatest P4P.


Randy is not a better wrestler than Lyoto. Lyoto's sumo iss imply way too technical and polished, with throws and clinches much better than Randy's. Look at the way Nog manhandled Couture on the ground and the clinch.

And Lesnar was rocked by the weakest looking knee I've seen, and admitted to seeing stars. Just wait till someone like Lyoto clips him square in the chin, he'll likely crumple.

Really you guys, I wouldn't sweat this fight. And just cause Heath Herring and Mir couldn't hurt Lesnar on the ground doesn't mean no one can.


----------



## Hawk (Aug 3, 2009)

I also Agree this is correct



Michael Carson said:


> Ortiz is a 205 guy who isn't nearly as big or strong as Lesnar. If Lesnar grabs Machida(he will at some point, don't kid yourself), Machida will not be able to get away. Lesnar is too big, too strong, and has solid wrestling to go with that size and strength.
> 
> I'm one of the biggest Machida fans there are on this board or any board, and even I know this fight is ridiculous.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

SUMO! SUMO! SUMO!

LYOTO MACHIDA already summed this fight up perfectly, and I would take a guess that his wiseness in fighting is alot more trustworthy than all deez faceless keyboard warriors. You have to love when OPINION is taken as FACT.

WHY DOES EVERYONE HAVE TO THINK EXACTLY LIKE YOU???

Wouldn't that get a little boring...

just a little question for every one who made on ass out of themselves on this thread, and by the way, I pick MACHIDA.

It takes years, and years to develop an incredible stand-up game, look at DEMIAN MAIA. And quite frankly, I don't think lesnar is there. SIZE and STRENGTH can only do so much for you, but it's a fight, and those tend to be unpredictable.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Randy is not a better wrestler than Lyoto. Lyoto's sumo iss imply way too technical and polished, with throws and clinches much better than Randy's. Look at the way Nog manhandled Couture on the ground and the clinch.
> 
> And Lesnar was rocked by the weakest looking knee I've seen, and admitted to seeing stars. Just wait till someone like Lyoto clips him square in the chin, he'll likely crumple.
> 
> Really you guys, I wouldn't sweat this fight. And just cause Heath Herring and Mir couldn't hurt Lesnar on the ground doesn't mean no one can.


Come on man. Your blind hatred of Lesnar just knows no bounds.

Machida is NOT a better wrestler than Couture. He is not a better wrestler than Lesnar. Machida can be technical and polished all he wants, still will not win in against Lesnar's style. He is not stuffing a takedown, he is not shrugging off the clinch, and he is certainly not getting back up if Lesnar is in his guard. Yes Machida has a chance to get up against Lesnar as does every person who has any form of ground game does too. To say it is impossible to get up is a bad thing to say, but its highly unlikely.

Machida can be the better striker. He still has to deal with a fairly large reach advantage against Lesnar. Who is to say if by the time this fight happened, Lesnar has improved his striking by leaps and bounds. Machida has to deal with a 7" reach advantage going to Lesnar. Machida would have to throw kicks to get inside to take advantage of Lesnar's suspect stand up game, which would lead to him being immediately taken down.

Finally, Mir did not rock Lesnar. He may of hit him hard enough. But Lesnar still had the cool to grab a hold of Mir's leg and secure the takedown and land on top.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Michael Carson said:


> Ortiz is a 205 guy who isn't nearly as big or strong as Lesnar. If Lesnar grabs Machida(he will at some point, don't kid yourself), Machida will not be able to get away. Lesnar is too big, too strong, and has solid wrestling to go with that size and strength.
> 
> I'm one of the biggest Machida fans there are on this board or any board, and even I know this fight is ridiculous.


I agree. The comparison with Tito and what Brock would be like is just..well, plain stupid. I'm with you, I love Machida, but this is just plain stupid.

Once Brock got it to the ground...which he would, a few solid punches from top would put Machida on dream street. The guy is too strong and too big for him.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Blitzz said:


> Come on man. Your blind hatred of Lesnar just knows no bounds.
> 
> Machida is NOT a better wrestler than Couture. He is not a better wrestler than Lesnar. Machida can be technical and polished all he wants, still will not win in against Lesnar's style. He is not stuffing a takedown, he is not shrugging off the clinch, and he is certainly not getting back up if Lesnar is in his guard. Yes Machida has a chance to get up against Lesnar as does every person who has any form of ground game does too. To say it is impossible to get up is a bad thing to say, but its highly unlikely.
> 
> ...



Wow this is an ill-informed post. 

1.) Lesnar admitted seeing stars with that one knee from Mir. He didn't secure the take down, Mir tried to take him down and Lesnar mostly just fell ontop of him. 

2.)Not going to win against Lesnar's style? Lesnar is clumsy striker with no head movement who's aggressive. That's what Machida's style is MADE for.

3.) 7" reach advantage: the reach advantage isn't that big. Brock's shoulder span is HUGE, that's why his reach is so long. His actual puncher's reach isn't too different from Machida.

You say things like "Machida can be the better striker." This is a pretty annoying understatement. You're trying to say Lesnar's shitty striking has improved so much in the last month that he's going to outstrike the best counterstriker in MMA?

I see Lesnar getting frustrated, sloppy, and KO'd.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

This is why I watch MMA, because crazy shit like Machida KOing Lesnar can and does happen.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

"not to let him get a hold on me. Otherwise, the punishment would be enormous." - Lyoto Machida

He pretty much summed it up himself. Lyoto doesn't even have any illusions about what would happen if Brock managed to take him down.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

DropKick said:


> "not to let him get a hold on me. Otherwise, the punishment would be enormous." - Lyoto Machida
> 
> He pretty much summed it up himself. Lyoto doesn't even have any illusions about what would happen if Brock managed to take him down.


Exactamundo. 

I think we can assume that Lyoto knows a little bit more about his limits than we do. He's not an idiot. ( maybe a little bit mad )


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Man if this ever happens i hope Lyoto crushes Brock.


----------



## Guillo Joe (Sep 8, 2009)

Obviously Machida is very accomplished and also has the heart of a true fighter and really wants to push his personal boundaries by seeking a challenge; and not hanging back comfy like some fighters have done. Of course he looks to Brock as a challenge that he would like to take on become a better fighter and the sense of accomplishment of overcoming something that is huge, no pun intended. It says a lot about Machida, but the spirit of the statement is in the spirit of a true fighter, not necessarily a realistic statement.

Yes – generally skill > size and strength. But skill alone < skill with size and strength added. If size really wasn’t an issue there would be no weight classes. That’s just the way of things. That’s why there is also discussion of the pound for pound best fighter, instead of the best fighter period.

The early UFC was not just a mismatch of skill, but a lot of the people in the fights were really amateurs billed as things they never were. The UFC 1 finalist who fought Gracie was never the world Savate champion, but billed as such. Now that people have adapted to the skill and surprise element of BJJ, it’s definitely changed, and the fighters are all very skilled in today's MMA.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

i would love to see Mach win this match and would cheer my hear out for him... but to those who think Lesnar would not be able to get ahold of him i would refer you to: nearly every machida fight to date. Yeah, he's a wicked striker with wicked evasion but he also gets grabbed in almost every fight and if a guy the size of Lesnar grabbed him you better bet he's going to have more trouble than he did with Rashad, Tito, etc.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

I think it's kind of obvious Lesnar would win this fight. Of course, it is up for discussion since there is always the "random" possibility in a fight. Machida is at a huge disadvantage against Lesnar, meaning Lesnar has a high chance of winning. That doesn't necessarily mean Machida can't beat Lesnar, but statistically and logically he shouldn't. This match up is comparable to Mir VS Anderson. Mir himself said the only reason Anderson wants to fight him is because he knows he'll stand up with him and wont resort to take-downs where he can use his size and strength to overtake him. Fact of the matter is, as illusive as machida is, he will not be able to stop brock from getting a take down since he can just drive him into the cage and use his size to get on top of him.


----------



## ericr (Sep 13, 2006)

Brock would make Machida's face look worse than Mir's. Machida is not stronger than Mir is, and Brock just laid on him holding him with one Arm, what do you think he would do to Machida... He probably would just lay on him and use both arms this time... ok probably not, but you get my point. I could beat Machida, its a possibility, but does that mean people want to see a fight that is 99.9% onesided? Only reason I would like to see this is so the Machida nuthuggers will shutup, but of course they would come up with some lame excuse.


----------

